# Samurai - Newest Member



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Just received my titanium samurai that I ordered a couple of months ago. To say I'm chuffed is a complete understatement. This one has the 7s25 movement.

I'm very happy with the titanium and especially the lightness of the watch. Not a fan of heavy watches - which is why my orange monster still looks new. I never wear the thing







It feels like a dumbell attached to my wrist









Will try and post some more pics later. This will join my other 4 divers I have left.

Roy, did you mention about receiving some Samurai's soon







Very tempted to try the stainless steel version


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

very nice hakim,

Yes I have some steel ones coming very soon.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice one Hakim, Hope I can afford one of the bu**gers when Roy gets 'em in.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

A fine watch Hakim - I have the stainless steel version (as I'm sure I've said before







). I think that they are fantastic watches for the money. I have mine on the solid link bracelet and it's not a light watch at all (approx 190ish grammes). I'm planning on wearing it tomorrow so I'll weigh it and let you know the exact weight. Enjoy the titanium version


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats fom another owner - the orange dial is FAB









Here's my blue dial -


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

It's a great watch, although I prefer the weight of the steel...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Hakim it looks great IMO


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

potz said:


> If you keep showing me beautiful Seikos like these I'll have to get one, too, very soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for it Chris - here are some Seiko divers to encourage you -


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Seiko also do a Rocket too:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I weighed my stainless steel Samurai (with bracelet) the other week and it came to 170g, the bracelet has (I think) 3 or 4 links removed so add another 15 or 20 grammes to the equation and I think you should be about there. Basically it's not a light watch when the original bracelet is fitted. Lug width is 22mm so other straps could be fitted - Rhinos look great on it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm really tempted by thes Samurai just can't get them out of my head! I like the 40th aniversary whatsit as well.









I'm supposed to be on a non watch buying month (holiday coming up that needs to be paid for)


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Pg, here's another pic of the Samurai to get you salvating even more









You cannot escape so just go ahead and indulge yourself.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thank's Hakim







Not so sure I like the orange.

Do they do a yellow or a blue dial Samurai?


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Thank's Hakim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am taken with the orange dial - just not sure if it's right with a pepsi bezel - red and orange seem to clash - I wonder how it would look with bezel off blue or black titanium Samurai?

I posted a pic of my blue dial titanium Samurai above - it is a very attractive blue/black - are you thinking of a brighter blue pg tips? I don't think they do a yellow dial.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

OOps speed reading again, that blue looks yummy. Do they do it in steel?


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

pg tips said:


> OOps speed reading again, that blue looks yummy. Do they do it in steel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno sorry - but I think it is only black and white - Roy'll know.

I have a slight problem with the SS Samurai which looks as if they have forgotten to install the yummy crown guard (as on the titanium version).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeh that is my only niggle, I just have a hang up with ti as the only ti watch I've had (seiko dress watch qtz) I hated, looked like plastic and the bracelet felt like tin.

I expect these are not like that though.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

pg tips said:


> yeh that is my only niggle, I just have a hang up with ti as the only ti watch I've had (seiko dress watch qtz) I hated, looked like plastic and the bracelet felt like tin.
> 
> I expect these are not like that though.
> 
> ...


If you can get hold of one to try you should do so pg tips.

I am astonished at the quality of a watch that costs not a huge amount. The angular titanium case and crown and the bracelet have a robust rather industrial mid-grey appearance - not at all plasticky. It is a little lighter than a steel watch and bracelet - but this does not make it feel cheap.

I suppose I say this as a keen cyclist who hankers for a titanium frame bike - light, strong and very expensive! I see titanium as an exotic material


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My SS Samurai arrived this morning... What a bit of kit! Ive owned some nice watches and the watch bug only really began to bite the past 2 months and all ive done is buy since but I have to say im very impressed with the Samurai for the price! cheers Roy...! er I would say "get one fast before they sell out", but that will mean you all go and buy and then they will sell out... catch 22!









The bracelet is solid - compare this to the jubilee unit on the SKX007/9 and theyre a million miles apart. It also has a very secure deployment clasp with two pushers on the side as well as the flip clip. This one just cant fall off no matter how heavy it is.

The watch head is also a big step up in quality from the 7/9 with a very solid case that looks like its riveted through even though its a solid case... strange... but i guess its the 'design' - seems unnecessary though.

The bezel is a step up form the 'moulded' looking 7/9 unit and the black annodising looks good. The non guarded crown did worry me but its actually very well protected by the shoulders of the case and not as big as it looks in the pix... im not sure how but maybe the black annodising helps??

The dial quality is amazing - the markers and the face are very well finished with chrome as well as lume. The lume looks constant between the hands and the markers.

All in all im impressed. The build quality really is up there with much more expenseive watches (almost Rolex etc standards) its only the noisy rotor that lets you know its not a watch at 10 times the price.

Id be interested to know in a market where both models are sold how much more expensive (percentage) the Samurai is over the 7/9 as im guessing its at least 50% (if not more) than the 7/9 models. In the UK a 7/9 is listed at 250quid so that would make the Samurai 375 to 500 - same price as the medium to top of the range kintetic Acuturas and I reckon this is nicer made than those as my mate has a Actura chrono...


----------

